# Mixed Breed.... ears?



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

She's a mutt. 

She's my wonderful mutt, but a mutt none-the-less. This is momma (on the right):









And no picture of Dad, but he has erect ears and is mostly GSD if not fully GSD. (irresponsible owners, puppies were then rescued by my friend who is their neighbors after pups were abandoned without food or water when the owner left for 2 weeks, and I got my pup from her).

And this is Arya.

So... she's 8 weeks old tomorrow. I really don't care whether she has erect ears or not, I love her regardless of appearance... but I'm curious. 










What do y'all think??


----------



## The Cash Mans Mommy (Feb 6, 2014)

_Such a cutie. It really just depends on the puppy/breed. My German shepherd puppies ears stood at 8 weeks and then flip flopped until now at 3 months they are both erect.I asked his vet about this and was informed that from birth to 1 year of age they can go up and down (this has to do with teething). So again it just depends on the dog/breed. Your pup being a mix and her mommas ears being down it is hard to say. But regardless, she looks like a doll!  _


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks. I love her.  so far, such an easy puppy. Keep with a schedule and she's golden. 

Anyone else have thoughts on her ears? Or is there absolutely no way of telling for a few more months?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

No way to tell. Even with purebred. Here's some encouragement though












less than 2 months apart 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

She's a doll! I have no idea about the ears though. I've had Zoe 4 weeks and her ears go up and down then one up one down etc...I think sometimes you just don't know until they're a little older! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Hmmm interesting to think about, I guess it would depend on where the Australian ? Shepherd ear genes are stronger than the GSD ear genes ? Or would it just be a simple random mix opposed to one gene over powering the other?

I really want to learn more about genetics tehe.

My friend had a Golden Retriever / Husky mix and it got the golden retriever floppy ears. Still adorable regardless ! Maybe you'll get one up and one down  Wouldn't that be cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't think there is any way to tell but here is more encouragement. 

My mutt at 13 weeks.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Hahaha... love that all of y'all are saying she's a doll. About 5 seconds after I took this picture she jumped up and started "attacking" my hand, and then wouldn't sit or stand still at all. Such a ham for attention though. I don't take her many places, but whenever I do, she sees a human being, ears just perk up, she looks at them, and starts wagging her tail. 

But yeah... thanks! I was just curious!


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Can't tell yet. I have a German Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix. His ears went up around 4 months. My purebred German Shepherd pups ears went up fully at 7 weeks and are still up now at 13 almost 14 weeks. I kept in contact with the person I got my German Shepherd mix from. There ended up being more down than up eared dogs.

This is my German Shepherd/Golden Retriever mix Kaiser. One of the only pictures where you see his ears clearly. Most pictures he has them pinned slightly back because he's making eye contact.










Wet dog


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Well, it'll be interesting seeing the whole litter... most of which we know the owners and can keep in touch easily. So far none have ears up... but with two... possibly three... different dads, it'll be interesting. Mine and another were a German Shepherd mix/poorly bred pure, as well as maybe one or two others... and at least 3 were from a Czech bred german shepherd, and there's one that, while the coloring is the same, the build of the body just isn't quite the same... so there might be an additional dad.

Both known dads have erect ears. Mom is as you see above.

And... good news. Momma got spayed two days ago. PRAISE THE LORD. It was looking there for quite a bit that the momma wouldn't get spayed and we'd have another litter this summer.... which is far from ideal.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

She is adorable. She looks like she has a good bit of rottie in her. :wub:


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Several people have said the rottie due to her coloring... no male rotties ever seen in the area though.


----------



## NSweet (Feb 5, 2014)

I know exactly what you're dealing with my dog at 6 months still doesn't have her ears up...however they have gotten way more active as far as moving around which is nice! I rescued her and I was told she was a German Shepherd/Rottie mix.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

And here she is two days ago...

I'm thinking her ears won't go up, they're not as thick as the ears most erect ears I've messed with...

But really, no clue. Love her though...













Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

That is one seriously cute pup!


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

She is beautiful! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's adorable with her flying nun ears


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

She's adorable! It may just be my bad eyes, but the markings on her chest looks like a phoenix. Very pretty!


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks guys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's her brother (who my friend has) and her today. Two possibly different fathers, same mom. His owner is REALLY wanting his ears up, and is planning on taping at 4 months if they aren't up by then, whereas I'm happy no matter how they end up. I'm curious to see how this whole litter will grow up and what happens with their ears. 


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

And one of her with three of her littermates. The one on the bottom right is believed to be the same Dad as Arya, the other two have either the same Dad (the Czech Lined German Shepherd) or two different Dads.

Just interesting to see... not really 3 months old yet. Still another two weeks to go from when these photos were taken... but yeah.


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Interesting. All the pups look pretty different with the two on the bottom being most alike and looking the most like a German Shepherd. Arya and the top left pup have the most mixed appearance out of the pups I think. Cute non the less. :]


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

If you look at the last picture at the post above you will see the bottom right does look a lot like my Arya... the picture my friend chose to represent her kinda makes her look nothing like the rest of them. 

She still definitely has a mixed look, less so with a less upward facing picture, but yeah. I'm hoping she'll tan out more and have either a saddleback or blanketback... but... with a mix... you have no clue. Really, I just want to see how they all turn out as adults. They all should be getting spayed and neutered, we don't want this cycle continuing... but it's still fascinating... since you're not dealing with two dogs of the same breed with expectant results, but a mix of breeds, especially with two, possibly three dads, is just a bucket of "WHAT WILL YOU BE??"


----------

